# DynDNS Users: How often do you run dyndnsupdate?

## Arker

I registered at DynDNS a few days ago, and I'm just wondering how often you run this script (assuming cron)? I don't think hourly is necessary, that even may be bad. Daily maybe? I honestly don't know how often my IP address changes. Once every few months I guess.

Basically, I don't want to do it too often simply for etiquette reasons, and I also don't want to be stranded away from my machine if my IP changes and I'm away from home.

Just thought I'd ask.

~arker

----------

## stiwi

i update my dyndns-ip in the /etc/ppp/ip-up

----------

## lowbatt

well i do mine every 5 min. you should have a client that does not update unless there is a change. so basicly every 5 min it checks and if the ip is diffrent it updates it with my dyndns. That way in case i reboot router or loose power it should only be 5 min tops that I can not get to my machine.

----------

## giant

I use ddclient.

Added it to the default run level and it monitors my smc router ( there are several options in checking if your ip changed ).

So when my router redials and my ip changes the ddclient updates my ip. 

I am afraid I can't tell you much more about it, it's one of those pieces of software you install, config and it does what it's suppoed to do  :Wink: 

Almost scary in these days.

----------

## Matje

My router is (for now) a Redhat box, on which ddclient doesn't work properly  :Smile:  Since I've had my last IP for about 6 months, I changed it to static mode and update it when the IP changes. But this is annoying too, so I guess it's about time I install a Gentoo box and configure it properly  :Wink: 

----------

## Arker

Okay. I'm giving ddclient a try instead. Looks good. It says it's successful at updating my IP address.

I'll assume all is well until I can't get in my box remotely  :Smile: 

Thanks,

~arker

----------

## numerodix

 *lowbatt wrote:*   

> well i do mine every 5 min. you should have a client that does not update unless there is a change. so basicly every 5 min it checks and if the ip is diffrent it updates it with my dyndns. That way in case i reboot router or loose power it should only be 5 min tops that I can not get to my machine.

 

Same thing here, 5 minutes and it checks for changes not to hammer the update server.  :Smile: 

----------

## Arker

 *numerodix wrote:*   

> 5 minutes and it checks for changes not to hammer the update server. 

 

Does ddclient check to see if the IP has changed? I assume it does since it seemed to take info to gain access to my Linksys router web interface in the config file...

It isn't reporting anything back to me in the form of email since it's first successful, error free update. I hope I'm not hammering the servers and don't even know it.

~arker

----------

## amasidlover

I've been using ddclient for 18 months now, and it detects IP changes fine and also does an update every 30 days or so to keep your account active...

----------

## bludger

I run ddclient from ip-up.  Very occasionally, however, it is not possible to connect to the dyndns server.  For these cases, I run the following script evey ten minutes as a cron job.  This script checks if the ip address of the ppp interface is the same as that given by dns.  

In my case, I am online all the time, so I run this all the time.  Otherwise, you could submit and remove this job in ip-up and ip-down.

#! /bin/bash

IPADDR=`/sbin/ifconfig ppp0 |awk '/inet addr:/{print substr($2,6)}'`

HOSTADDR=`host <enter URI here>|awk '{print $4}'`

if [ -n "$IPADDR" ]; then

  if [ ! "$IPADDR" = "$HOSTADDR" ]; then

        /sbin/ddclient -daemon=0 -syslog -use=if -verbose -if=ppp0

  fi

fi

----------

